# Probleme im Geräte-Manager (Netzwerkadapter)



## heartcell (11. Oktober 2008)

*Probleme im Geräte-Manager (Netzwerkadapter)*

Also ich habe folgendes Problem:
in meinem Geräte-Manager werden unter Netzwerkadapter 8 Ausrufezeichen angezeigt (siehe Anhang)

es funktioniert alles prima, aber warum wird isatap gleich 4 mal angezeigtz und 6TO4 Adapter 2 mal?
und dann immer diese code 31!

was kann ich machen damit wieder alles funktz?

und was bedeuten die einzelnen Adapter?

danke schon mal im Vorraus
^mfg heartcell


----------



## heartcell (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme im Geräte-Manager (Netzwerkadapter)*

hilfe!!!


----------



## FatalMistake (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme im Geräte-Manager (Netzwerkadapter)*

wie wäre es mit treiber installieren?

i know keine tolle hilfe^^

mfg


----------



## riedochs (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme im Geräte-Manager (Netzwerkadapter)*

Hast du mal versucht die Geräte zu entfernen?


----------



## Wolf2660 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme im Geräte-Manager (Netzwerkadapter)*

Lies das hier mal. Also einfach Ignorieren. Im übrigen GIDF
Außerdem solltest du mal deine Bluetoothtreiber Installieren.


----------



## heartcell (14. Oktober 2008)

mein browser spinnt1


----------



## heartcell (14. Oktober 2008)

der hat gleich drei antworten rein gehauen^^


----------



## heartcell (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Probleme im Geräte-Manager (Netzwerkadapter)*



Wolf2660 schrieb:


> Lies das hier mal. Also einfach Ignorieren. Im übrigen GIDF
> 
> Außerdem solltest du mal deine Bluetoothtreiber Installieren.



 den artikel kenn ich.

mein Bluetoothtreiber hab ich schon probiert zu installieren, es klappt ja auch. aber wenn ich den gerätemanager öffne steht da wieder das kein treiber installiert ist.

und automatische suche kannste eh vergessen.

komischerweise funzt mein Bluetooth.

oder soll ich die hardware nochmal komplett entfernen?

mfg


----------

